# high ping



## milamber69 (Jul 27, 2008)

i have recently updated to patch 1.7 on cod4 now i have a high ping on every server starting at 400 ive got broadband connection and before i downloaded the patch the ping started at 87 pls explain


----------



## ypkx (Mar 31, 2007)

dont think your the only one. 

i lag so bad on it after the new patch, my frame intervals like 2minutes per frame


----------



## milamber69 (Jul 27, 2008)

thats **** are we expecting the same with codwaw??? any who any suggestions as to games that will run better online that are as good when they work


----------

